# Saffy at the Beach!!!



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Today Saffy made a trip to the beach. It was a hot day, the sun was out, and Saffy wanted to play.

She had the most fantastic time, she was running about like a nutter, and chasing the ball crazily. She even ventured into the sea, which is big for her, as the last couple of times she sort of was a bit wimpy about it. Anyway, I took over 500 photos, so I had to do a lot of filtering to get the 40 that I have chosen lol









She was waiting for me to chuck the ball









I love this photo, she looks so cute against the background



















Where's the ball????


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Easing into the sea









I loves this ball









In ya go!!










Aarrghhh! (Notice submerged muzzle!)


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Cute, as a photographer, I would recommend a polarizing filter to up the contrast between her color and the sand, so it's easier to see the details.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Lol, she got a bit confused about putting her muzzle in the water So..









...she started pawing it instead!









I can go and go all day


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Modelling the famous poodle 'spring'









Iz got the ball!

















Fine, I'll stand here and look pretty!

But now you've got to chuck the ball!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Giving me the poodle evilz!









Seriously, throw the ball!

Just kidding, I wuvs you!

















I can'tz see! When am I getting my german ears like you said!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

That's better!









Or not!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll do it again! 









I am a ballerina!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> She had the most fantastic time, she was running about like a nutter, and chasing the ball crazily.


*Ha ha haaaaaa - I would be the same way if there was any Sun out here LMAO* 

*This is my FAVORITE photo : )))))) She is ADORABLE !!!!!  Thank you so much for sharing - you always have super photos - it is like watching mini-documentary : ))))) !

*


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lmao!!! cute! I love the ballerina one...


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Why are you making me stand here?









Is there something behind me?

















Arrggghhh!

Boing!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm actually in the water, aren't I?









Looook at meee!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

'I'm spethel'









Saffy loves everyone









I, look, BRILLIANT!









Chew, Chew


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

And...

Meeeeee!









She had such a great time, now she is sleeping beside me, so tired 

Also, I got a bunch of videos!

Clean, Clean, Clean!!
This ball is dirty, I must clean it!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xd252Y3LWvo


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlUryYBQxYU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HG6S8RQOAM

And in this one, I love her lamb springs through the water

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcOkYtYUOC8


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hehehe, love the movies. I like the one of her 'cleaning the ball' best!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> hehehe, love the movies. I like the one of her 'cleaning the ball' best!!


She goes a bit OCD about it lol,
it was hilarious to see her do it though


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I have beach envy! These are great pics and thanks for sharing them!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

GREAT pictures and videos!! Thanks for sharing!!! What a beautiful place to play with your Poodle!! I love the beach, it's my fave de-stressing place in the world! Can't wait for the snow to melt here!! 
One question: How on earth did you get her to stay and not chase those horses?! That's amazing!!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

What awesome pictures and videos!!! Saffy is adorable and it looks so BEAUTIFUL where you were! I absolutely love the very last photo you posted and the close-up of her face with the green brush and blue skies behind her.

Aughh I'm so jealous, I wish Desmond and I could be there running around the beach with you guys!!  Can't wait for summer over here in the states...


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Add my name to the jealous list!!! That beach is increadably Beautiful!! Saffy looks wonderful! Thanks for sharing the pictures, it puts me in a warmer frame of mind.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

*heather* said:


> GREAT pictures and videos!! Thanks for sharing!!! What a beautiful place to play with your Poodle!! I love the beach, it's my fave de-stressing place in the world! Can't wait for the snow to melt here!!
> One question: How on earth did you get her to stay and not chase those horses?! That's amazing!!


She saw them coming, I told her to stand there and look at me, plus it made for a great photo.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow, great pics!!
She's so pretty! I wish I could trade places with you...honestly the first pic I saw the first thing I thought was 'snow'!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

taxtell said:


> Wow, great pics!!
> She's so pretty! I wish I could trade places with you...honestly the first pic I saw the first thing I thought was 'snow'!


Lol, that's cos my camera is crappy 
It's so cool seeing Saffy have so much fun, running around like a crazy nutter hehe..


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

jak said:


> Lol, that's cos my camera is crappy
> It's so cool seeing Saffy have so much fun, running around like a crazy nutter hehe..


haha, no no, it's because it's so freaking cold here and we're surrounded by snow snow and more snow!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

taxtell said:


> haha, no no, it's because it's so freaking cold here and we're surrounded by snow snow and more snow!


Lol, I'd love to get some snow this year, last year, we only had 3 days of what you guys would consider 'light covering', but for us was a huge deal:smow:


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

I LOVE the close up of her face! And the video of her cleaning the ball! I laughed when she lost it. How funny!!

Very impressive that she didn't chase the horses. 

What a fun time you guys had! I WISH we had a beach... Instead we are :smow:


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

She's gorgeous. Looks like alot of fun! I'm dying to take all my dogs to a beach, but there's none around here


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

That's why I love our city, cos if we went in any direction, for say 20 mins, we could be at 10 different beaches, many different forests, many different fields, all with totally different landscapes.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

jak said:


> That's why I love our city, cos if we went in any direction, for say 20 mins, we could be at 10 different beaches, many different forests, many different fields, all with totally different landscapes.


hehe, yay for NZ!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What great shots. She is certainly enjoying herself. My fave is the ballerina one too! Too cute.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks like Saffy had herself one heck of a wild, good time! What a great fun place for her to have fun (bet it was fun washing all that sand out of her too...LOL). Fun play time story line to look at and read. Love the "clean the ball" video also, she certainly puts out lots of energy with that ball....LOL.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> Looks like Saffy had herself one heck of a wild, good time! What a great fun place for her to have fun (bet it was fun washing all that sand out of her too...LOL). Fun play time story line to look at and read. Love the "clean the ball" video also, she certainly puts out lots of energy with that ball....LOL.


Lol, she certainly does, she loves her rubber ball! She was elated to be at the beach, and when we got back, she just fell asleep for most of the day.
And lol, the sand came out fairly easily too! I just patted her down with a towel, and it just came out!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Love the photos and videos! Unlike me, Saffy must not mind getting sand in her mouth!!!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Oh what fun!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh wow can i come live with you in NZ?!?!?! Its absolutely gorgeous there! I am super jealous  Thanks for sharing the pics and of course love the captions.


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

Makes me want a froo froo drink with a little umbrella in it. Tons of fun with your poodle!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> Love the photos and videos! Unlike me, Saffy must not mind getting sand in her mouth!!!





Poodlepal said:


> Makes me want a froo froo drink with a little umbrella in it. Tons of fun with your poodle!


Lol!!


----------

